# Beans online?



## Raging Beard (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi sorry bit of a noob here.

Can anyone suggest where to buy beans online with roasted on dates?

I live in Windsor and I don't believe tehre is anywhere around here that sells fresh beans. Even the ones from the Windsor Farm Shop only have a best before date so I have no idea how fresh they are.

Many thanks.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey. What sort of stuff do you like?

Foundry Coffee Roasters, Rave, Has Bean, Union Coffee and many others are great. I don't know a roaster that do not roast to order, so it will always be roasted only after you order the beans.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.roasterb.com/

What about this roaster in Windsor?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mmmm the flavoured instant coffee line tells me ,all i need to know about them ...

Try the list PPapa suggested


----------



## Raging Beard (Aug 5, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> http://www.roasterb.com/
> 
> What about this roaster in Windsor?


It was their bag I bought from Windsor Farm Shop. Just typical resealable bag with only a best before date.


----------



## Raging Beard (Aug 5, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Hey. What sort of stuff do you like?
> 
> Foundry Coffee Roasters, Rave, Has Bean, Union Coffee and many others are great. I don't know a roaster that do not roast to order, so it will always be roasted only after you order the beans.


What do I like? I dunno! For last 5-6 years I have mainly been drinking Nespresso and I always varied what I bought. I guess the one I rank most was the Fortissio Lungo, so a good starting point would be something similar if anyone can recommend something? It is desrcibed thus;

As in the age of sailing ships, Indian Malabar Arabica beans are exposed to monsoon winds after harvest to reveal a distinguished aromatic profile. We blend these with Latin American Arabica beans to create a Lungo with a truly intense character. This full-bodied Lungo, rich in aroma, expresses itself in beautiful sweet cereal and malty toasted notes, and it offers a pleasant bitterness with an exquisite fullness on the palate thanks to its round and smooth texture.






[*=left]*Intensity*


[*=left]8 



























[*=left]*Bitterness*



[*=left]3 











[*=left]*Acidity*



[*=left]2 











[*=left]*Body*



[*=left]3 











[*=left]*Roasting*



[*=left]4 











​


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Raging Beard said:


> It was their bag I bought from Windsor Farm Shop. Just typical resealable bag with only a best before date.


So get it direct from the roaster.

They state clearly its roasted to order.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A few threads you could follow on the forum could help you here. Try the 'what's in your cup' thread, on the 'beans' forums. There are other threads on that forum that will be a good help too, plus a thread detailing UK roasters. Hope that helps!


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

And if for some reason you are worried about online, the internet says this cafe uses Ozone...why not see if they have some retail bags or will just sell you from the hopper.

http://www.craftcoffeehouse.co.uk

Waitrose also sell Union which has a roasted on date and is a quality product.

Pretty sure there must be a Waitrose near Windsor


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

There are lots of roasters online. A few of them gives forum members discounts. Foundry gives 15% to forum members, jolly beans give 10 %. There are others also. Have a look at beans thread plenty to choose from. Start with what flavours you prefers.

I used to like dark roast at the beginning of my fresh coffee journey and now I'm converted to light to medium roasts. 

Buying direct from roasters are the best in my opinion. I also freeze my beans too.


----------



## Raging Beard (Aug 5, 2017)

Cheers for tips, specially about Waitrose there is one here right on town! So will go there and buy some while wait for online order







Thanks.


----------



## Raging Beard (Aug 5, 2017)

Well I bought some Union beans from Waitrose, their roasted on date being 14th August. Even with my limited expertise I know a month old isn't ideal (they even had some roasted in June), but even still the first shot was a huge improvement on the beans I tried before!!!!

With the machine on default settings (5 grind and amount dial at 3 o'clock) the pressure gauge got upto the 12 o'clock position and had a good extraction time. Using the beans before, the pressure gauge barely even moved!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A months is fine to use, I know you should look to support local but that roaster you linked the website rang alarm bells and the info you gave wasn't great on them.

I like non beans , but you can get fresher and cheaper from the suggestions you have had in this thread .

Enjoy


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> A months is fine to use, I know you should look to support local but that roaster you linked the website rang alarm bells and the info you gave wasn't great on them.
> 
> I like non beans , but you can get fresher and cheaper from the suggestions you have had in this thread .
> 
> Enjoy


I did only link that roaster because the OP stated

"live in Windsor and I don't believe tehre is anywhere around here that sells fresh beans."

The roaster is in windsor and roasts to order.

Personally i was put off them because i couldnt see any single origin beans.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The roaster is in windsor and roasts to order....Personally i was put off them because i couldnt see any single origin beans.


I read the whole site. There's something off about it.

How does a small roaster freeze dry coffee - that requires drying towers. If you are buying in instant, do I really believe you are personally roasting beans rather than buying and distributing a white label product - no, especially since your bags are 227g not 250g, that's a machine packer. And then there's the 'all blends' thing - do I believe you understand green beans and are going to market to buy the best you can find.

I'd put money on this is another intermediary who thinks branding and marketing is more valuable than expertise and quality.

Bah! I need a cup of coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> I read the whole site. There's something off about it.
> 
> How does a small roaster freeze dry coffee - that requires drying towers. If you are buying in instant, do I really believe you are personally roasting beans rather than buying and distributing a white label product - no, especially since your bags are 227g not 250g, that's a machine packer. And then there's the 'all blends' thing - do I believe you understand green beans and are going to market to buy the best you can find.
> 
> ...


I think your spidey sense is right.


----------



## Raging Beard (Aug 5, 2017)

Blimey, coffee detectives lol. Just goes to show I don't know a thing (...yet), I will take your advice and go with one of those suggestions. Many thanks!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Raging Beard said:


> Blimey, coffee detectives lol. Just goes to show I don't know a thing (...yet), I will take your advice and go with one of those suggestions. Many thanks!


I fell into a similar trap quite recently. Browsing round late one evening I was 'taken' by a coffee website, it was local-ish, the blurb sounded ok, and I placed my order. The beans (when they arrived, I had to chase them up) were awful, stale and poorly packaged.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I fell into a similar trap quite recently. Browsing round late one evening I was 'taken' by a coffee website, it was local-ish, the blurb sounded ok, and I placed my order. The beans (when they arrived, I had to chase them up) were awful, stale and poorly packaged.


How much did you pay for em?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> How much did you pay for em?


Off the top of my head about £7 delivered (250g I think)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> http://www.roasterb.com/
> 
> What about this roaster in Windsor?


Do they actually roast their own coffee...their stated method when starting would seem to support a busy retail or wholesale business. If I actually roasted the coffee, I would definitely put a photo of the roaster and roasting operation on the website. When I see this missing, I assume someone else is roasting for them.


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Do they actually roast their own coffee...their stated method when starting would seem to support a busy retail or wholesale business. If I actually roasted the coffee, I would definitely put a photo of the roaster and roasting operation on the website. When I see this missing, I assume someone else is roasting for them.


I've seen many carefully worded 'we supply' and 'coffee is roasted to order' statements on their site but haven't come across any 'we roast' claims. That said I haven't looked at every item they list


----------



## Raging Beard (Aug 5, 2017)

Using a Nespresso machine I didn't realise how much I was missing out on the smell of coffee in my home!!!

Someone needs to stop me buying stuff before I go too far... Now have a mat and and towels on way (I was making a mess).

Are these things a waste of money?... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aromafe-Canister-Premium-Stainless-Container/dp/B01AUOB6A8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1505398947&sr=8-6&keywords=vacuum%2Bcontainers&th=1


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Raging Beard said:


> Using a Nespresso machine I didn't realise how much I was missing out on the smell of coffee in my home!!!
> 
> Someone needs to stop me buying stuff before I go too far... Now have a mat and and towels on way (I was making a mess).
> 
> Are these things a waste of money?... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aromafe-Canister-Premium-Stainless-Container/dp/B01AUOB6A8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1505398947&sr=8-6&keywords=vacuum%2Bcontainers&th=1


If you like those canisters, you have them









(I like to keep my beans in the bags they come in personally)


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Just to add to the mystery, the companies office doesnt seem to have a company registered in this name, and the food standards agency doesnt have registered food premises in this name either. There is no physical address on any of their web page, and I believe the phone number given looks like a mobile rather than a land line.

curioser and curiouser .....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

It is a vodaphone number, it jyst ringd then goes to voice message.

Ive rang it a number of times over the course of thw day


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Their last facebook activity was over a year ago.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

living where you are, I'd try London Roasters, there's loads. Off the top of my head...

Square Mile

Climpson (Not tried yet)

Dark Arts

Caravan

Vagabond

Alchemy

Ozone

Allpress

Workshop

Taylor St. (available on Amazon)

Dept of Coffee & Social affairs

To name but a few....


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I liked Coleman Coffee Roasters near Waterloo


----------



## martinc (Sep 17, 2017)

My favourite coffee online is colonnacoffee.com. It's a little more expensive, but it's worth it. Otherwise, my weekly bag comes from hasbean.co.uk. Great stuff.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Mine is also in the bag they comes in. Sealed the air vent and in the freezer.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Raging Beard said:


> Well I bought some Union beans from Waitrose, their roasted on date being 14th August. Even with my limited expertise I know a month old isn't ideal (they even had some roasted in June), but even still the first shot was a huge improvement on the beans I tried before!!!!


I ran out of beans and remembered this post about Waitrose and Union beans so I went to my local branch and picked some up. Managed to get a roast date of 3 weeks ago which wasn't too bad and the results were actually pretty nice. Got exactly the flavours described on the packaging and they will easily tide me over until my next pack of resting beans is ready.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much about the roast date on Union beans from Waitrose, as I think they package them in some sort of inert gas to prevent them ageing. I bought some that were about 10 weeks post roast, and they still benefited from a few more days rest after I'd opened them.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

For me Has Bean are great, superb offer service and quality. Cant fault them.


----------

